# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Σπίνος της Βενεζουέλας -  red siskin   τα standard κρίσης

## jk21

Δειτε τα εδω : 

http://www.aot-trento.com/files/2_652y3t8x.scheda-dello-standard-del-cardinalino-del-venezuela.pdf

----------

